# Student visa question



## SA_Royal (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi everybody 

I have a question sorry if its a bit long smile I applied for a student visa in Malaysia almost two months ago and still waiting for approval so I just need to know I have been to KL before and have some friends there would it be ok if I went to KL already and when my student visa is approved then leave the country and re-enter to get my visa or is it possible to have the tourist visa converted to student visa ?


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

it's a strict rule now that universities have to follow. they dont encourage students to fly in without a VAL (visa approval letter).

actually, this rule was there from the begining, but since mid this year, the goverment have been strict on enforcing the rule.

Btw, which university did you apply to?


----------

